# Oris Aquis 39.5 is official!



## commanche

Saw this on the website https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/oris-aquis-date/01-733-7732-4124-07-4-21-64fc
. The Oris Aquis 39.5 mm is official! Who else is excited about this?


----------



## trhall

Excellent find! That's pretty great news. Can't wait to see what else gets released. (hoping for a 40mm Diver 65 like the Movember edition)


----------



## elliswyatt

Very cool. Looks like there will be a blue dial version. Would love to see a black dial version with orange markers.


----------



## mase44

Finally an Aquis in my size. The blue dial on brown leather strap looks great.


----------



## Turtle Sandbox

When do you think these will be available?


----------



## JohnM67

About time!


----------



## chrusp

It's to small I believe.
had 40mm version and I switched to 43. 
the rubber strap was so narrow and the clasp so tiny without divers extension.
Maybe they redisgned this in new version....

Wysłane z mojego SM-G955F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Silent

I have the new 43.5mm Oris Aquis and saw the discontinued 40mm Oris Aquis from a few years ago recently (Torneau in Fashion Valley Mall San Diego has one if anyone is interested) and I though "oh, an Oris Aquis that's the same diameter as the Sub". Oh man, it's not even remotely the same thing. Before you guys get your hopes up, make sure you see one in person. Not sure how the new ones been redesigned, but the 40mm version looks like a ladies watch on my relatively small 6.75" wrists.


----------



## catlike

This will be interesting, I'm actually flipping my Oris 65 42mm because after trying on the 2017 Aquis, I actually preferred it. It's funny that the stark white date window on the blue 65 didn't bother me when I bought it but now I hate it.

Anyway, I was very surprised at how well the new 43.5mm Aquis fit my 7.25 inch wrist, it will be interesting to see how small the 39.5mm wears.


----------



## nemanja198

You don't think it would be too small?
Closer to ladies 36mm...

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## flame2000

Great news. I tried on the 43mm and it was too big for my 6.5 wrist. I am on the lookout for smaller watches nowadays.


----------



## City74

I'll be getting one. I had the 43.5 and it was too big. The 39.5 should be perfect especially with the curved lugs and less chunky bracelet. They will sell a ton of these I have a feeling


----------



## tsteph12

Suppose it's all relative. I have no problem wearing 44mm divers on my flat 7.25" wrist, but over the past few years, grown to appreciate smaller diameter cases. I owned the larger Aquis briefly and sold because it just felt too bulky on my wrist. I've been so looking forward to Oris bringing back the 40ish size and do plan on purchasing.


----------



## sticky

When the standard Aquis was 43mm lots of buyers thought they wouldn’t be able to handle one so went for the 40mm instead and regretted doing so. Oris shuffled the 40mm off rather quickly (IMO at least). Let’s hope the same thing doesn’t happen to the new guy.


----------



## cadomniel

The blue one interests me. I had a 40mm black one on it was super nice and comfortable watch.


----------



## Oleksiis

WOW!!!! FINALLY!!!! Great news!!!! Can't wait to buy it!!!!


----------



## DocScotter

I'm looking forward to trying one on. I love the blue dial with bracelet.


----------



## bstadt6

Just read an article tonight myself and am excited to see if they changed the design from the previous 40mm. I believe the previous clasp might have tapered to 16mm (never had one on) which discouraged a prior purchase.


----------



## elliswyatt

40mm on my 6.5" wrist:


----------



## Smaug

commanche said:


> Saw this on the website https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/oris-aquis-date/01-733-7732-4124-07-4-21-64fc
> . The Oris Aquis 39.5 mm is official! Who else is excited about this?


You're talking about $1300 new, with a Sellitas SW200-based movement. That is the ETA 2824 copy, right? Their entry level automatic with date. For that kind of money, I'd want an ETA 2892-based movement.


----------



## skorN83

Smaug said:


> You're talking about $1300 new, with a Sellitas SW200-based movement. That is the ETA 2824 copy, right? Their entry level automatic with date. For that kind of money, I'd want an ETA 2892-based movement.











Price is 1950 CHF.

Oris watches I have owned have always performed very well in the timing category. A watch is more than just a movement and Oris make watches very well. I'd say it's quality is equal to TAG, so with that in mind, sub $2k seems like an excellent price.


----------



## SaoDavi

I had the 40mm and I loved it. The tapered bracelet was amazingly comfortable and it didn't look small at all on my 7.25" wrist. I wish I hadn't sold it.

My only suggestion would to include some type of adjustable clasp, like Omega, Rolex, and others do.


----------



## climbsmountains86

Im stoked. Had the previous 40mm but flipped because couldnt get I with the grey dial. Blue or black in one of these will be excellent. Just hoping for some type of adjustable clasp. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## schmoud

I am super stoked about this! Really can't wear anything over 40mm without looking silly IMHO and I can't wait try one of these on.


----------



## watchninja123

Agree with what everyone say here about the 43mm.i had a 43 and it fits fine on my 6.75 wrist. However I prefer smaller overall face and this new 40mm is perfect! 

Should I wait til it hits grey market for 40 to 50% off or get it from ad for more money haha

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## elliswyatt

watchninja123 said:


> Agree with what everyone say here about the 43mm.i had a 43 and it fits fine on my 6.75 wrist. However I prefer smaller overall face and this new 40mm is perfect!
> 
> Should I wait til it hits grey market for 40 to 50% off or get it from ad for more money haha
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


I recall getting mine for about 35% off from an AD.


----------



## watchninja123

elliswyatt said:


> I recall getting mine for about 35% off from an AD.


thats some good discount!! Do you mind sharing the AD info? PM if you don't want to disclose it here. Thanks a lot man!


----------



## elliswyatt

watchninja123 said:


> thats some good discount!! Do you mind sharing the AD info? PM if you don't want to disclose it here. Thanks a lot man!


Sure, no problem.


----------



## MR028

nemanja198 said:


> You don't think it would be too small?
> Closer to ladies 36mm...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Yes, quite close to ladies size, and probably some women will buy it too. I don't have particularly large wrists, but find anything under 41-42mm looks too small. I bought a 42mm Oris Classic over the 40mm Oris Artelier primarily for that reason. I'm really surprised at the interest in this mid-size Aquis, as Oris diver watches are known for being generally large watches.


----------



## nodnod222

MR028 said:


> Yes, quite close to ladies size, and probably some women will buy it too. I don't have particularly large wrists, but find anything under 41-42mm looks too small. I bought a 42mm Oris Classic over the 40mm Oris Artelier primarily for that reason. I'm really surprised at the interest in this mid-size Aquis, as Oris diver watches are known for being generally large watches.


It is close to the size of a Rolex Sub, so I guess it'll be fine for most men. 40mm is the sweet spot for my 6.5 wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schmoud

I have come to realize that people have very different expectations from their watches. A guy I know always talks about "wrist presence" and likes to wear watches that fill up his wrist. IMHO (and it's just an opinion) that is not a becoming look for a watch and I think a watch looks great with some wrist visible. The picture earlier in the thread 
where the gentleman said it looked small and like a ladies watch, was in my opinion, an excellent fit. I personally used to where 42/43 on my 6.75 wrist and then I tried on and bought a 36mm datejust which turned my watch world on its head and I have since sold most of those and I wear my DJ and my Sinn 556i (38mm) all the time and find watches over 40mm just too large. I am looking forward to having a diver back in the rotation and can't wait to try this one on.


----------



## Oleksiis

Here is the same situation. Used to wear watches 42 mm and even 43 mm (Aquis), but few days ago tried a 39mm watch. I was amazed about how comfortable and elegant it is. No more watches >41 mm in my life. Can't wait to get the new Aquis!


----------



## climbsmountains86

Really excited for these and wouldn't hesitate if I hadn't just picked up my sub. Am another collector who has turned away from larger watches, despite thinking I could get away with this or that. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

Does the 39.5mm version comes with the black dial and orange accents?


----------



## elliswyatt

xherion said:


> Does the 39.5mm version comes with the black dial and orange accents?


I was wondering the same thing but I don't see it on the web site.


----------



## xherion

yeah only saw black and blue with silver accents


----------



## Steppy

Are these available now at AD's or just announced at this stage?


----------



## Spiker

I have a new 39.5mm that just landed at the AD today. I hope to get there tomorrow but it may be Thursday. I have the new 43.5mm and while I love it I find it just a little to big on my 6.75” wrist, personal preference. I have the 43.5mm up for sale knowing I would take the loss on it. Just love the Aquis enough to do this. I have a Rolex 14060M and Speedmaster Pro Moonwatch in my collection but the Aquis got all the wrist time. Says a lot for it. 

When I get the new one I will post up pictures of both sizes on my wrist to give a visual to everyone. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche

Spiker said:


> I have a new 39.5mm that just landed at the AD today. I hope to get there tomorrow but it may be Thursday. I have the new 43.5mm and while I love it I find it just a little to big on my 6.75" wrist, personal preference. I have the 43.5mm up for sale knowing I would take the loss on it. Just love the Aquis enough to do this. I have a Rolex 14060M and Speedmaster Pro Moonwatch in my collection but the Aquis got all the wrist time. Says a lot for it.
> 
> When I get the new one I will post up pictures of both sizes on my wrist to give a visual to everyone.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


YES PLEASE! wrist shots of both watches are much appreciated (and demanded)!


----------



## City74

Rob @ Topper has them in stock I believe


----------



## mi6_

I see the black dialled 39.5 mm Oris Aquis is available both in a matte finish or high gloss (bezel and dial). It might be my eyes playing a trick on me but are the lugs and bracelet links all brushed on the matte finished model? If so I'd much rather have that than the polished outside links.

If they do that matt blue colour on the 39.5mm I will have to get one (I know it was only on the previous 43mm version last go around).


----------



## commanche

mi6_ said:


> I see the black dialled 39.5 mm Oris Aquis is available both in a matte finish or high gloss (bezel and dial). It might be my eyes playing a trick on me but are the lugs and bracelet links all brushed on the matte finished model? If so I'd much rather have that than the polished outside links.
> 
> If they do that matt blue colour on the 39.5mm I will have to get one (I know it was only on the previous 43mm version last go around).


You are right! Good eye! Interesting. I prefer all matte bracelet too!

Actually, there are 2 different versions of matte black! (just checked the website again)
One with polished lugs/side links , and the other with all matte lugs/links!


----------



## Earl Grey

commanche said:


> YES PLEASE! wrist shots of both watches are much appreciated (and demanded)!


+1! And congrats!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey

commanche said:


> You are right! Good eye! Interesting. I prefer all matte bracelet too!
> 
> Actually, there are 2 different versions of matte black! (just checked the website again)
> One with polished lugs/side links , and the other with all matte lugs/links!


Just checked the Oris website, and I believe that the black dial version with the polished bracelet has a glossy black dial and bezel insert. The brushed bracelet seems to be the only bracelet option for the matte black dial and bezel, which is fine by me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche

Earl Grey said:


> Just checked the Oris website, and I believe that the black dial version with the polished bracelet has a glossy black dial and bezel insert. The brushed bracelet seems to be the only bracelet option for the matte black dial and bezel, which is fine by me.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


There are 3 versions of 43.5mm black dial; 2 mattes and 1 sunburst. The matte ones have 2 types of finish (all brushed and brushed/polished)


----------



## heavenset

Verryyy Coool!


----------



## mali

A lot of people don´t think so, but in my opinion, 43.5mm. with brushed/polished bracelet is a good combo.


----------



## joepac

commanche said:


> Saw this on the website https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/oris-aquis-date/01-733-7732-4124-07-4-21-64fc
> . The Oris Aquis 39.5 mm is official! Who else is excited about this?


Damn it! I was saving for a Tudor North Flag... Now I gotta take a small detour!

Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

Wow yeah just noticed this too



commanche said:


> There are 3 versions of 43.5mm black dial; 2 mattes and 1 sunburst. The matte ones have 2 types of finish (all brushed and brushed/polished)


----------



## Oleksiis

Can't wait to see some wrist shots with this new model! Anyone?


----------



## HunterDave

this may be the perfect size for me! Gonna try one on soon.


----------



## ohjnxg12345

dang... i just got a spb!!!


----------



## asushane

My CW Trident Pro is 38mm and feels juuust a little too small on my 6.75" wrist. I think this 39.5mm size might be just right!


----------



## climbsmountains86

The all matt black version without polished links almost has me considering selling my sub. Its a beauty! 

Will be interesting to see how popular these are over the next 12 months. Oris have been on an absolute roll of late and as one of the last new independents, I hope all are having a positive impact on their bottom line

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MCPAULYB

Amazing watch, I'm jealous!


----------



## Watchstein

Nice one! i think it's about time they do it


----------



## alexus87

Silent said:


> I have the new 43.5mm Oris Aquis and saw the discontinued 40mm Oris Aquis from a few years ago recently (Torneau in Fashion Valley Mall San Diego has one if anyone is interested) and I though "oh, an Oris Aquis that's the same diameter as the Sub". Oh man, it's not even remotely the same thing. Before you guys get your hopes up, make sure you see one in person. Not sure how the new ones been redesigned, but the 40mm version looks like a ladies watch on my relatively small 6.75" wrists.


Our definitions of what a ladies watch should look like might differ (or because of the oversized crap Michael Kors and other fashion brands put out it might have been redefined). But that doesn't look like a ladies sized watch.

My watch wearing wrist is 6.7" not very flat but not very round, and the 43,5mm does not wear well in my opinnion, it's too big (because of the way the lugs start from the case it wears bigger than it is)







nemanja198 said:


> You don't think it would be too small?
> Closer to ladies 36mm...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


39.5 to 36mm is almost the same difference from 43.5mm to 39.5mm so you can say, closer to the original 43mm Aquis



Smaug said:


> You're talking about $1300 new, with a Sellitas SW200-based movement. That is the ETA 2824 copy, right? Their entry level automatic with date. For that kind of money, I'd want an ETA 2892-based movement.


Where can you get a new dive watch from a respectable swiss brand with an eta2892/sw300 for that money? (no talking microbrands or unknown?)



skorN83 said:


> Price is 1950 CHF.
> 
> Oris watches I have owned have always performed very well in the timing category. A watch is more than just a movement and Oris make watches very well. I'd say it's quality is equal to TAG, so with that in mind, sub $2k seems like an excellent price.


Exceed TAG quality when it comes to bracelet, clasp and diving extension (better than Aquaracer)



Oleksiis said:


> Here is the same situation. Used to wear watches 42 mm and even 43 mm (Aquis), but few days ago tried a 39mm watch. I was amazed about how comfortable and elegant it is. No more watches >41 mm in my life. Can't wait to get the new Aquis!


What people tend to forget is that the diameter of the watch is not the whole story, lug to lug distance, lug shape, end link size/shape, height of watch, size of bezel, etc all influence how a watch wears.

I think because of the watch industry's push into larger watches, people started drinking the coolaid. Even when I went to an Omega Boutique to see the 39.5mm I was told they didn't have it but they did have the "mens" version. I was like wtf, did I miss the memo? since when is an almost 40mm watch a ladies size?

Found one in the end, doesn't look/wear like a ladies watch




At the end of the day everybody can wear what they want but I think we've been fed this "a real man's manly man wrist" should wear our bigger/oversized model for so long, that people actually buy it.

I'm waiting for the moment when the 32mm ladies models become kids size and the 26-27mm ones infant sized.

Do I wear watches that are larger than I would like/at the edge of what I like?

Yes, either the lug to lug, or height or diameter is a bit off. The reason I do this is because I love the models, and they don't come in a smaller sizes.

At the end of the day people should try it on their wrist first and make assumptions later.


----------



## jcombs1

What’s the reference on this Omega 39.5? TIA.

edit: found it, Google is your friend.


----------



## Oleksiis

alexus87 said:


> Where can you get a new dive watch from a respectable swiss brand with an eta2892/sw300 for that money? (no talking microbrands or unknown?)


You can get it at any Longines AD..  My new Longines Hydroconquest has eta-2892 elabore grade movement and costs much lower than Aquis. If I could choose between ceramic bezel + sw200 vs steel bezel + eta2892 I would choose better movement and a bit cheaper bezel insert.


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

trhall said:


> Excellent find! That's pretty great news. Can't wait to see what else gets released. (hoping for a 40mm Diver 65 like the Movember edition)


I could not agree with you more!!!


----------



## alexus87

Oleksiis said:


> You can get it at any Longines AD..  My new Longines Hydroconquest has eta-2892 elabore grade movement and costs much lower than Aquis. If I could choose between ceramic bezel + sw200 vs steel bezel + eta2892 I would choose better movement and a bit cheaper bezel insert.


Somehow I knew that the HC would pop up  considering that's about the only one you can get I wouldn't set my expectations too high  btw unless they had old stock, that model hasn't been produced since i think 2015

also, it's not just the ceramic bezel insert (btw yours is aluminium not steel)

- the Aquis has the better made bracelet/clasp/diving extension

- bezel you can actually turn

- better lume

- applied indices

- lumed seconds (divers should have it)

To each their own


----------



## Spiker

My new 39.5 on 6.75" wrist. In my opinion it fits my wrist much better than the 43.5mm. Very happy with it. Still very much an Aquis, robust and beefy even at 39.5mm.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puckbw11

Mondo Shizmo said:


> I could not agree with you more!!!


Imagine a navy blue movember-style 65 with silver/white indices? That'd be a dream!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oleksiis

Spiker said:


> My new 39.5 on 6.75" wrist.


Amazing watch! Fits perfectly! Can you please post more wrist shots (any angle, different clothes)? Tnx!


----------



## Smaug

alexus87 said:


> Where can you get a new dive watch from a respectable swiss brand with an eta2892/sw300 for that money? (no talking microbrands or unknown?)


A used Seamaster Pro 300 with the Omega 1120 is one example. I wouldn't rule out Limes or Hamilton either. (Though I haven't checked which movements are used in their divers)

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexus87

Smaug said:


> A used Seamaster Pro 300 with the Omega 1120 is one example. I wouldn't rule out Limes or Hamilton either. (Though I haven't checked which movements are used in their divers)
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


I specifically wrote new not used.

Limes uses the same SW200 movement as Oris in their divers and Hamilton have the 80 hr eta movement


----------



## Smaug

alexus87 said:


> I specifically wrote new not used.
> 
> Limes uses the same SW200 movement as Oris in their divers and Hamilton have the 80 hr eta movement


Whatever man. If you want to eliminate all kinds of great watches because the brand name or new/used status is wrong, that's your business.

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexus87

This started with the below statement:



Smaug said:


> You're talking about $1300 new, with a Sellitas SW200-based movement. That is the ETA 2824 copy, right? Their entry level automatic with date. For that kind of money, I'd want an ETA 2892-based movement.


So for a 1300 dollar diving watch, new, you would expect an ETA2892/SW300. I asked where you can find one.



Smaug said:


> A used Seamaster Pro 300 with the Omega 1120 is one example. I wouldn't rule out Limes or Hamilton either. (Though I haven't checked which movements are used in their divers)


Those seamasters are second hand not new, so don't really qualify for the comparisson, and as mentioned Limes and Hamilton don't use the ETA2892 in their divers.

The Hydroconquest could be found with that movement and I think it used to be under 1200, but they stopped making it a while ago, and moved onto the ETA C07.111



Smaug said:


> Whatever man. If you want to eliminate all kinds of great watches because the brand name or new/used status is wrong, that's your business.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


The discussion wasn't about great watches or brands , etc but on the ETA2892 being in a 1300 USD new dive watch.


----------



## bjjkk

Spiker said:


> My new 39.5 on 6.75" wrist. In my opinion it fits my wrist much better than the 43.5mm. Very happy with it. Still very much an Aquis, robust and beefy even at 39.5mm.
> View attachment 12880931
> 
> 
> I always wanted an Aquis, but with my wrist being 6.75 the 44mm was to big. This looks spot on to me I can see on Oris in my future.


----------



## nemanja198

alexus87 said:


> Our definitions of what a ladies watch should look like might differ (or because of the oversized crap Michael Kors and other fashion brands put out it might have been redefined). But that doesn't look like a ladies sized watch.
> 
> My watch wearing wrist is 6.7" not very flat but not very round, and the 43,5mm does not wear well in my opinnion, it's too big (because of the way the lugs start from the case it wears bigger than it is)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39.5 to 36mm is almost the same difference from 43.5mm to 39.5mm so you can say, closer to the original 43mm Aquis
> 
> Where can you get a new dive watch from a respectable swiss brand with an eta2892/sw300 for that money? (no talking microbrands or unknown?)
> 
> Exceed TAG quality when it comes to bracelet, clasp and diving extension (better than Aquaracer)
> 
> What people tend to forget is that the diameter of the watch is not the whole story, lug to lug distance, lug shape, end link size/shape, height of watch, size of bezel, etc all influence how a watch wears.
> 
> I think because of the watch industry's push into larger watches, people started drinking the coolaid. Even when I went to an Omega Boutique to see the 39.5mm I was told they didn't have it but they did have the "mens" version. I was like wtf, did I miss the memo? since when is an almost 40mm watch a ladies size?
> 
> Found one in the end, doesn't look/wear like a ladies watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day everybody can wear what they want but I think we've been fed this "a real man's manly man wrist" should wear our bigger/oversized model for so long, that people actually buy it.
> 
> I'm waiting for the moment when the 32mm ladies models become kids size and the 26-27mm ones infant sized.
> 
> Do I wear watches that are larger than I would like/at the edge of what I like?
> 
> Yes, either the lug to lug, or height or diameter is a bit off. The reason I do this is because I love the models, and they don't come in a smaller sizes.
> 
> At the end of the day people should try it on their wrist first and make assumptions later.


IMHO both watches, Oris 43mm and Omega PO looks big on your hand, Oris cause of size, and Omega cause of thickness and lugs.
Someone said perfectly, there are numerous things to check regarding watch presence on the hand, lug to lug diameter, thickness of the watch and so on.
Difference beetwen 36mm and 39,5mm is ecactly same as 39,5mm to 43mm, so it is actually in the perfect middle of pre-availabe diameters.
They finally made a watch for smaller men wrists or bigger women wrists, or just middle category size in order to please everyone.
I intentionally say bigger women wrists, cause there are plenty of photos with ladies wearing rolex daytona being 40mm, or even Panerai.
To conclude, everyone should wear what preffer, feel and suit him/her best.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche

bjjkk said:


> Spiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new 39.5 on 6.75" wrist. In my opinion it fits my wrist much better than the 43.5mm. Very happy with it. Still very much an Aquis, robust and beefy even at 39.5mm.
> View attachment 12880931
> 
> 
> I always wanted an Aquis, but with my wrist being 6.75 the 44mm was to big. This looks spot on to me I can see on Oris in my future.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! First on this forum! More pictures please! Maybe show us the clasp too!
Click to expand...


----------



## RNHC

Oleksiis said:


> Amazing watch! Fits perfectly! Can you please post more wrist shots (any angle, different clothes)? Tnx!


What? Different clothes? Why? Photos from different angles I understand but different clothes? :-s


----------



## taifighter

Super exciting news. What a beautiful watch! Good size


----------



## Oleksiis

RNHC said:


> What? Different clothes? Why? Photos from different angles I understand but different clothes? :-s


For example, to see how new Aquis will fit suit and shirt


----------



## RNHC

Oleksiis said:


> For example, to see how new Aquis will fit suit and shirt


I see. Maybe Spike will give us a fashion show as well. :-d ;-)


----------



## schmoud

That looks great!!! I think I am gonna have to get one of these!


----------



## joepac

Spiker said:


> My new 39.5 on 6.75" wrist. In my opinion it fits my wrist much better than the 43.5mm. Very happy with it. Still very much an Aquis, robust and beefy even at 39.5mm.
> View attachment 12880931
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. Perfect for us ummm wrist challenged lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## loenfloresd

joepac said:


> Very nice. Perfect for us ummm wrist challenged lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Here is mine on a 6.5-inch wrist










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DocScotter

I tried one on the other day and here it is on my 7 inch wrist.


----------



## asushane

FYI this one is the older 40mm model, not the 2018 39.5mm model.



DocScotter said:


> I tried one on the other day and here it is on my 7 inch wrist.
> View attachment 12912359


----------



## DocScotter

asushane said:


> FYI this one is the older 40mm model, not the 2018 39.5mm model.


Thanks for clarifying. I thought the older 40 mm models were hard to come by but the Tourneau salesman said that this one was new. I assumed that this was the 39.5 mm. I imagine that the even newer 39.5 mm Aquis should wear very similarly on the wrist. I loved how this one looked on my wrist and it was moving up on the radar when my wife asked me to again try on, in the same store, the Nomos Club Campus Nacht which had moved way down on the radar.

I dunno, I love the Aquis but I have a Diver Sixty-Five Topper edition and it already serves as my beater tool watch for running and swimming. The Nomos Nacht may be my next watch.


----------



## Y0DA

I wasn't even aware of this launching, but I am really interested in it. I've been in the market for a smaller (<42mm) more practical daily wearer and this just shot up to the top of my list along with the Sinn 104. Does anyone happen to know the case height/thickness on this?


----------



## RNHC

Y0DA said:


> Does anyone happen to know the case height/thickness on this?


Wouldn't it be much quicker if you just googled the info instead of asking here and waiting for the answer?


----------



## Brey17

Y0DA said:


> I wasn't even aware of this launching, but I am really interested in it. I've been in the market for a smaller (<42mm) more practical daily wearer and this just shot up to the top of my list along with the Sinn 104. Does anyone happen to know the case height/thickness on this?


It is 12.5mm according to Hodinkee. Right in my wheelhouse.


----------



## Y0DA

Brey17 said:


> It is 12.5mm according to Hodinkee. Right in my wheelhouse.


Thank you...I appreciate the help. Just reached out to some local ADs to see if they have it in stock...no luck yet.
And thank you to the poster above for the quick internet lesson, I'll check out this Google thing you mentioned.


----------



## Brey17

RNHC said:


> Welcome, you are. Amazed you will be at kind of things you can learn with Google and kick yourself, you will, for being so lazy/dumb before.


Are you aware that a lot of people here ask easy questions that can be Googled because they want to talk and interact with other people who have an interest in something they interested in?

You might find these intriguing:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ps.../therapy-matters/201107/the-google-effect?amp

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ps...01006/the-effect-technology-relationships?amp

You may even relate to some of the stuff that you read in the second link.


----------



## RNHC

Brey17 said:


> Are you aware that a lot of people here ask easy questions that can be Googled because they want to talk and interact with other people who have an interest in something they interested in?
> .
> .
> You may even relate to some of the stuff that you read in the second link.


Huh. They are interesting. Thanks, Dr. Phil. Your first supposition is kinda sad. I presume you are implying the part about confrontation in reference to my reply. Did you also read about the part about difficulty of conveying emotions across internet? Could it be possible that you may have misread the underlying emotion behind my reply?


----------



## Brey17

RNHC said:


> Could it be possible that you may have misread the underlying emotion behind my reply?


Anything is possible... Let's get back to the Oris and how awesome it is that they made it just under 40mm and 12.5mm thick. Personally, I am really hoping some other brands like tool down the size like they and Steinhart did.


----------



## RNHC

Brey17 said:


> Anything is possible... Let's get back to the Oris and how awesome it is that they made it just under 40mm and 12.5mm thick. Personally, I am really hoping some other brands like tool down the size like they and Steinhart did.


Sure thing. I admit I thought the irony was amusing though. Your unsolicited harangue could exactly be the type of confrontation that Internet facilitates per the article you linked. Funny, huh? Well, back to the regularly scheduled programming.

P.s. You do realize my now deleted reply was in kind to Yoda's passive-aggressive snark, right?


----------



## schmoud

So those of you that own the new 39.5, did you get them at an Oris AD?


----------



## Chris Hohne

Please only reply if purchased from an authorized dealer. Mention of grey market dealers is not permitted on this forum.

Chris


----------



## schmoud

Sorry, I was just trying to determine who had them in stock. I believe there are some online ADs for Oris and wanted to see where I might be able to order one.


----------



## Chris Hohne

No problem - as long as the responses list authorized dealers there is no issue.

Chris


----------



## Chris Hohne

No problem - as long as the responses list authorized dealers there is no issue.

Chris


----------



## schmoud

Ok Gentlemen, let's try this again...which Oris ADs have you purchased or seen Aquis 39.5s in stock?


----------



## 4hour

Hi, question about the new 39.5mm Aquis.
As you can see in the photo, when layed out flat the total length + clasp of my 43mm Aquis is 26,5cm. 
How long is the new 39,5mm Aquis? Can a new owner check this please. Thanks!


----------



## Czar Quanovan

Cool! Had almost written off the new generation. Thanks for the find OP.


----------



## jcartw20

Personally, detested the rounded shape of the hands in the previous design. Glad to see they've updated them. Looks to be a serious contender for my small wrist.


----------



## schmoud

jcartw20 said:


> Personally, detested the rounded shape of the hands in the previous design. Glad to see they've updated them. Looks to be a serious contender for my small wrist.


I was definitely not a fan either, that what kept me from buying the original 40mm version


----------



## 4hour

Nobody has the 39.5mm with rubber strap yet??


----------



## DashFlash

I really hope they make a 39.5mm GREEN HULK. They have it in 43mm but hopefully they bring the colour to the 39!


----------



## DashFlash

I asked Oris on instagram direct message if Green Hulk 39.5mm would be in the works. They said not that they know of.


----------



## commanche

I for one dream of 39.5 mm version of this








Maybe not the date complication, but the dial color and tungsten bezel combo is fantastic


----------



## Earl Grey

commanche said:


> I for one dream of 39.5 mm version of this
> View attachment 12970293
> 
> 
> Maybe not the date complication, but the dial color and tungsten bezel combo is fantastic


Me, too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocScotter

commanche said:


> I for one dream of 39.5 mm version of this
> View attachment 12970293
> 
> 
> Maybe not the date complication, but the dial color and tungsten bezel combo is fantastic


Ich auch!


----------



## Dyneema

Really excited for this one! For the longest time I've wanted an 39mm diver and this might just be it for me.


----------



## frigaliment

39.5mm would be the perfect sized diver for my small wrists! patience...


----------



## Earl Grey

Tried on the 39.5 the other day in Costa Mesa, CA (sorry no photos). The one I tried on was a dark gray sunburst with a shiny (not brushed) bezel. The salesperson was clueless about the Aquis, and so I thought I'd just check it out on the Oris site. Turns out that version isn't there. Has anyone else seen the gray version? Are there others that aren't on the Oris site yet?


----------



## HamnJam

Earl Grey said:


> Tried on the 39.5 the other day in Costa Mesa, CA (sorry no photos). The one I tried on was a dark gray sunburst with a shiny (not brushed) bezel. The salesperson was clueless about the Aquis, and so I thought I'd just check it out on the Oris site. Turns out that version isn't there. Has anyone else seen the gray version? Are there others that aren't on the Oris site yet?


I think that may have been the 40mm version that was discontinued years back. Not sure tho but I'm sure others will chime in.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

Yep sounds like the older version from several years ago. Was it on rubber?


----------



## Earl Grey

Yes, on rubber. But that was not a tungsten bezel, not brushed, and the dial was a sunburst. The AD only recently started carrying Oris, and I am pretty sure that I would have noticed the old style hands. I can't definitively say that the hands were the new style, but I am almost certain.


----------



## mplsabdullah

Earl Grey said:


> Yes, on rubber. But that was not a tungsten bezel, not brushed, and the dial was a sunburst. The AD only recently started carrying Oris, and I am pretty sure that I would have noticed the old style hands. I can't definitively say that the hands were the new style, but I am almost certain.


One of the easiest ways to spot the newer models if it says "Aquis" on the dial


----------



## mplsabdullah

Urban Gentry has a video review of the 39.5 Aquis available now.


----------



## teejay

Thanks man



mplsabdullah said:


> Urban Gentry has a video review of the 39.5 Aquis available now.


----------



## Taggart

New to the forums and just ordered the blue 39.5 on the bracelet but have heard great things about the rubber strap. Anybody have any good leads on where to pick up the OEM strap?


----------



## Taggart

On 7.25 inch wrist. Really like how different lighting plays on it.


----------



## ulfur

A little too small for your big wrist.


----------



## timboogeyman

ulfur said:


> A little too small for your big wrist.


Disagree


----------



## timboogeyman

ulfur said:


> A little too small for your big wrist.


Disagree


----------



## timboogeyman

The non-existant lugs kind of weird me out and make me think the case would be pretty "loosey goosey" on my wrist. Can anyone comment?


----------



## SaoDavi

timboogeyman said:


> The non-existant lugs kind of weird me out and make me think the case would be pretty "loosey goosey" on my wrist. Can anyone comment?


I think it's the opposite. Integrated bracelets are integrated. They're not going anywhere.

Mine always felt as solid as anything else I owned. The lugs (or whatever you call it) are very thick.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

timboogeyman said:


> The non-existant lugs kind of weird me out and make me think the case would be pretty "loosey goosey" on my wrist. Can anyone comment?


I found it to fit just like any other watch. If you look at it side profile it looks like the "lugs" could curve down and dig into your wrist, I also found that not to be the case as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

Hoping to stop by a local AD sometime soon to try one of these. Thanks for the pics


----------



## McCarthy

They tend to look like woman watches because the non-existent lugs make all Aquis watches look much smaller, or more feminine.

I owned the Tauchmeister, my wrist is around 7 1/4", and it didn't look right. I will need and buy a 46mm depth gauge or the Hammerhead.


----------



## layercake

McCarthy said:


> They tend to look like woman watches because the non-existent lugs make all Aquis watches look much smaller, or more feminine.
> 
> I owned the Tauchmeister, my wrist is around 7 1/4", and it didn't look right. I will need and buy a 46mm depth gauge or the Hammerhead.


And the inability to nato it.


----------



## Aquapro

I apologize if this was already discussed in this thread and I missed it. Does anyone happen to know the exact thickness of this watch? I keep hearing varying reports of 12mm and 14mm. Thank you!


----------



## Sam-e

Aquapro said:


> I apologize if this was already discussed in this thread and I missed it. Does anyone happen to know the exact thickness of this watch? I keep hearing varying reports of 12mm and 14mm. Thank you!


I'd say it's closer to 12mm. I probably wouldn't have bought it if it was 14mm thick.

I just got my 39.5mm with the blue dial. It's perfect!

Having previously owned the 40mm Aquis which has been discontinued for a while now, this model yields everything I wanted that it didn't have:
- Gloss ceramic bezel insert
- Blue dial option
- An easier to turn bezel 
- Improved lume

On another note, does anybody know where I can source a rubber strap for this bad boy?


----------



## CaliMex

Thanks for sharing a picture of your nice Aquis, Sam-e! You will need to go through any Oris AD to acquire an OEM rubber strap for this guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam-e

CaliMex said:


> Thanks for sharing a picture of your nice Aquis, Sam-e! You will need to go through any Oris AD to acquire an OEM rubber strap for this guy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome! Curious as to whether or not the 40mm rubber straps will fit flush


----------



## Sam-e

Outdoor vs indoor lighting


----------



## fjblair

elliswyatt said:


> 40mm on my 6.5" wrist:
> 
> View attachment 12827041


Great looking watch you have there.


----------



## RNJ26

4hour said:


> Hi, question about the new 39.5mm Aquis.
> As you can see in the photo, when layed out flat the total length + clasp of my 43mm Aquis is 26,5cm.
> How long is the new 39,5mm Aquis? Can a new owner check this please. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 12935483


Has anyone been able to measure total length of 39.5mm Aquis on rubber strap? Curious to see how much shorter it is compared to the 43mm....


----------



## Clandestine-Camel

commanche said:


> I for one dream of 39.5 mm version of this
> View attachment 12970293
> 
> 
> Maybe not the date complication, but the dial color and tungsten bezel combo is fantastic


Couldn't agree more. Great combination!


----------



## Clandestine-Camel

DashFlash said:


> I asked Oris on instagram direct message if Green Hulk 39.5mm would be in the works. They said not that they know of.


Ha. Initially got excited with the idea of your first sentence...then I scrolled down to the image. Boo


----------



## iberfoptic

schmoud said:


> I have come to realize that people have very different expectations from their watches. A guy I know always talks about "wrist presence" and likes to wear watches that fill up his wrist. IMHO (and it's just an opinion) that is not a becoming look for a watch and I think a watch looks great with some wrist visible. The picture earlier in the thread
> where the gentleman said it looked small and like a ladies watch, was in my opinion, an excellent fit. I personally used to where 42/43 on my 6.75 wrist and then I tried on and bought a 36mm datejust which turned my watch world on its head and I have since sold most of those and I wear my DJ and my Sinn 556i (38mm) all the time and find watches over 40mm just too large. I am looking forward to having a diver back in the rotation and can't wait to try this one on.


That's exactly how I feel! Have you some pics / wrist shots of your watches please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenbird007

timboogeyman said:


> Disagree


Ditto, I think the 39.5 is a good fit.


----------



## mi6_

DashFlash said:


> I asked Oris on instagram direct message if Green Hulk 39.5mm would be in the works. They said not that they know of.


They lied to you! Just noticed the Oris Aquis "Hulk" (green dial and bezel) is now available in the 39.5mm size. 3 versions on bracelet, leather strap and rubber strap. These will sell like hot cakes!

https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/oris-aquis-date/01-733-7732-4157-07-8-21-05peb


----------



## gopurdue999

Hulk should sell well, I'd think.


----------



## Dogs857

Boom, sold.

I was hoping for this hulk version, now to wait for my dealer to get one in.


----------



## BigBluefish

I like that green Aquis. 
But, can you really call it "Hulk" at 39.5mm? 
More like Leprechaun. But, yeah, that doesn't really sound as good.


----------



## chelseacjd

Interesting that the ‘Hulk’ MSRP is £80 more than the 39.5mm in blue or black. Appreciate it’s a more desirable model but such a negligible price different is very strange IMO.


----------



## bbuckbbuck

INSANE THAT THE 39mm Aquis rubber strap doesn’t have the adjustable clasp!


----------



## mi6_

bbuckbbuck said:


> INSANE THAT THE 39mm Aquis rubber strap doesn't have the adjustable clasp!


I think they were just trying to keep the clasp smaller. It still has 3 micro adjustments doesn't it? It's pretty easy to move the rubber strap to another hole isn't it?


----------



## bts01

I hope this hmshows a willingness for oris to offer a small size watch in other lines....hint hint 40mm pro pilot gmt!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## patuloz1

Still struggling whether to keep them or let it go. I'm used to wear watches up to 41mm but this one seems to me quite small on my 6.75 inch wrist.
What do you guys think? 































EDIT: I'm sorry for pics rotation.. not sure how to fix it.


----------



## mi6_

I think it fits your wrist size perfectly. Looks great. But that’s only my opinion.

Have you tried the larger 43.5mm Aquis on? I have and know it’s too big for my 6.5” wrist (personal taste). If you’re having doubts you may want to try the larger size. Wear whatever size of Aquis you like, not what the forum tells you looks good. Just my 2 cents.....


----------



## HamnJam

I think it looks fine. It just seems big next your other larger watches.

All personal preference obviously

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mikem2277

I totally understand your doubts! I too have the 39.5 Aquis and at times I feel its the perfect size and then sometimes it feels kinda small especially compared to my ETA Black bay. I have had 3 other Aquis 2 of them were the 43mm versions and I always felt they were to big (although very comfortable) for my 6.75" wrist. I also felt that the adjustable clasp on the 43mm aquis rubber was too big. Where as the 39.5mm Aquis rubber strap is a much better size. All that being said. I would rather have a watch wear a little small then a little to big for my wrist.


----------



## HamnJam

mikem2277 said:


> I totally understand your doubts! I too have the 39.5 Aquis and at times I feel its the perfect size and then sometimes it feels kinda small especially compared to my ETA Black bay. I have had 3 other Aquis 2 of them were the 43mm versions and I always felt they were to big (although very comfortable) for my 6.75" wrist. I also felt that the adjustable clasp on the 43mm aquis rubber was too big. Where as the 39.5mm Aquis rubber strap is a much better size. All that being said. I would rather have a watch wear a little small then a little to big for my wrist.


I agree with your statement that a slightly smaller watch is preferred to a slightly large watch.

On another note, that special edition teal blue 39.5 Aquis is super hot.


----------



## Virtus3

I am right on the fence of purchasing a blue, 39.5mm Aquis. I've been searching for an everyday type watch that can be dressed up or down and the Aquis looks about perfect for that. Plan to get both the bracelet and rubber strap.

My only hesitation is I don't have an AD close to try one out and this would be the most expensive watch I've bought myself. I am probably overthinking this as I do prefer slightly smaller watches. Just curious how it would compare to an SKX?

Actually someone just tell me how great the watch is and that I won't regret it ha!


----------



## mplsabdullah

Virtus3 said:


> I am right on the fence of purchasing a blue, 39.5mm Aquis. I've been searching for an everyday type watch that can be dressed up or down and the Aquis looks about perfect for that. Plan to get both the bracelet and rubber strap.
> 
> My only hesitation is I don't have an AD close to try one out and this would be the most expensive watch I've bought myself. I am probably overthinking this as I do prefer slightly smaller watches. Just curious how it would compare to an SKX?
> 
> Actually someone just tell me how great the watch is and that I won't regret it ha!


If this is the most you have spent and are nervous about it I would strongly suggest waiting until you can see one in person. I was very excited when this size was announced however when I actually checked one out I found the proportions to be quite off for the sizing of it. Kind of stumpy. I have also owned the 43mm Aquis and while it was just a bit too big for me the proportions just looked and felt much better to me. I have also owned an SKX and I liked that proportions and feel of that better then this 39.5mm version of the Aquis.

Of course others seem to be happy with it. Point is its quite a bit of money to take a chance on.

Also regarding the straps keep in mind that it uses special screws that require a special (not cheap) tool to change.

Maybe buy from a place that will allow you to return it (unworn of course) if you don't like it.


----------



## Virtus3

mplsabdullah said:


> If this is the most you have spent and are nervous about it I would strongly suggest waiting until you can see one in person. I was very excited when this size was announced however when I actually checked one out I found the proportions to be quite off for the sizing of it. Kind of stumpy. I have also owned the 43mm Aquis and while it was just a bit too big for me the proportions just looked and felt much better to me. I have also owned an SKX and I liked that proportions and feel of that better then this 39.5mm version of the Aquis.
> 
> Of course others seem to be happy with it. Point is its quite a bit of money to take a chance on.
> 
> Also regarding the straps keep in mind that it uses special screws that require a special (not cheap) tool to change.
> 
> Maybe buy from a place that will allow you to return it (unworn of course) if you don't like it.


Thanks for the reply!

If I wait until I can see one in person it could be years ha. I actually wouldn't mind if it wears a little smaller than the SKX does. What do you mean by stumpy?

My first watch was the older version of the Tissot PRS200 (model T17.2.486.33) which was 39mm and has a somewhat similar rounded case shape. It seems the Aquis would wear slightly larger than that correct?

It appears the bezel on the Aquis overhangs the case slightly. If that is the case then the bezel and dial of the 39.5 should be about the same as the SKX with just a slightly smaller case.

I know I will find the 43.5 too large for my liking; I will ask the ADs I've talked to about return policies.


----------



## Alfa2600

The Aquis is a great watch you should get one. There said it.
IMO one of the best looking and best made watches at this price point, and as already mentioned can be worn as a dress watch or casual. The size as always is a personal thing, for me I had the 43.5 as I have 8.5" wrist. Great value for money, you wont be disappointed.


----------



## patuloz1

Virtus3 said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> If I wait until I can see one in person it could be years ha. I actually wouldn't mind if it wears a little smaller than the SKX does. What do you mean by stumpy?
> 
> My first watch was the older version of the Tissot PRS200 (model T17.2.486.33) which was 39mm and has a somewhat similar rounded case shape. It seems the Aquis would wear slightly larger than that correct?
> 
> It appears the bezel on the Aquis overhangs the case slightly. If that is the case then the bezel and dial of the 39.5 should be about the same as the SKX with just a slightly smaller case.
> 
> I know I will find the 43.5 too large for my liking; I will ask the ADs I've talked to about return policies.


43.5 too large for me too.
Adding sime pics to compare with skx


----------



## Virtus3

Thanks @patuloz1! 

The picture seems to confirm that the Oris bezel and dial is similarly sized to the SKX but with a less bulky case. 

That Damasko is a beauty as well! That is the 40mm DA36 correct?


----------



## mplsabdullah

Virtus3 said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> If I wait until I can see one in person it could be years ha. I actually wouldn't mind if it wears a little smaller than the SKX does. What do you mean by stumpy?
> 
> My first watch was the older version of the Tissot PRS200 (model T17.2.486.33) which was 39mm and has a somewhat similar rounded case shape. It seems the Aquis would wear slightly larger than that correct?
> 
> It appears the bezel on the Aquis overhangs the case slightly. If that is the case then the bezel and dial of the 39.5 should be about the same as the SKX with just a slightly smaller case.
> 
> I know I will find the 43.5 too large for my liking; I will ask the ADs I've talked to about return policies.





Virtus3 said:


> Thanks @patuloz1!
> 
> The picture seems to confirm that the Oris bezel and dial is similarly sized to the SKX but with a less bulky case.
> 
> That Damasko is a beauty as well! That is the 40mm DA36 correct?


Specs and pictures are not going to tell the whole story with watches. The case design, lug length, etc. all plays into how a watch will wear and appear. To be clear I strongly prefer 40mm divers and the Aquis has always been a favorite watch of mine. As mentioned before I owned the 43mm and it was just a bit too big for me however with the way the lugs are and the bracelet being integrated it actually wears smaller then other watches that on paper are the same size. They basically just smushed the 43mm version into a 39.5 version keeping all the same shape of the larger version. In the larger version it works. In the smaller version it doesn't. In my opinion of course.

I've had (and still have) plenty of 40mm divers (Oris 65, NTH, Halios, Squale, Ginault, Helson, Zodiac, etc, etc.) where the proportions work well. Its my diver watch size of preference. Whenever a new 40mm diver is announced it gets my attention. I was very excited about the smaller Aquis and let down when I checked it out in person.

All of this is subjective of course. Some here own the smaller Aquis and love it. I try not to speak up too negatively about watches because people like different things and I hate to say something negative about a watch that someone else may really like. I only spoke up because you seem to be new and stated that this was sort of a big purchase for you. I'm just trying to offer some advice to help. You may love it and keep it for a lifetime never wanting another watch however if you don't love it...

So back to my same point, make sure you can return it (unworn of course) if you get it and don't like it. Its not an inexpensive purchase and you will likely loose quite a bit if you decide to sell it.

I will suggest to ignore anyone who hasn't seen this smaller version in person though since the pics and specs of the watch are a bit deceiving.


----------



## Virtus3

I appreciate your input @mplsabdullah.

I just ordered a blue 39.5 from The Watchmaker, who is also the US service center for Oris. I worked with Dave and I would highly recommend them to anyone looking to order. Should have the watch next week; from everything I have read and seen I think I am going to love it but they do allow returns for 14 days (if unworn). 

I am getting both the bracelet and the rubber. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## mplsabdullah

Virtus3 said:


> I appreciate your input @mplsabdullah.
> 
> I just ordered a blue 39.5 from The Watchmaker, who is also the US service center for Oris. I worked with Dave and I would highly recommend them to anyone looking to order. Should have the watch next week; from everything I have read and seen I think I am going to love it but they do allow returns for 14 days (if unworn).
> 
> I am getting both the bracelet and the rubber. Thanks again for your help!


Hope it works out for you. Did you order the tool needed to change the bracelet to the strap when needed?


----------



## Virtus3

Yes. They added the triwing screwdriver to my order. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Oriscenter

those screwdrivers are cheap everywhere online and even hardware store


----------



## dorningarts

just got the 39.5 blue dial, I have 6.5 wrists and it is the best fit I have ever had, simply stunning. The bracelet is really sleek, and it has a really short lug to lug. I do not like large dive watches anymore, I am totally burned out on that look, this is a timeless size that will never go out of style


----------



## ChronoSage

Planning to put a deposit down next week for this beauty...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorningarts

ChronoSage said:


> Planning to put a deposit down next week for this beauty...
> View attachment 14021755
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That is beautiful


----------



## Virtus3

dorningarts said:


> just got the 39.5 blue dial, I have 6.5 wrists and it is the best fit I have ever had, simply stunning. The bracelet is really sleek, and it has a really short lug to lug. I do not like large dive watches anymore, I am totally burned out on that look, this is a timeless size that will never go out of style


I can't wait to get mine. I've got a 7" wrist but love smaller watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patuloz1

Finally I decided to keep my black brushed Aquis. 
It seems to me a bit larger on steel bracelet than on rubber band.
Thank you for your opinion guys


----------



## Virtus3

I think that looks perfect! Mine is due to arrive sometime today.

Would love to see some more pictures of your Damasko as well. I've been drooling over the DA36 since you posted the comparison picture.


----------



## CallMeJarob

ChronoSage said:


> Planning to put a deposit down next week for this beauty...
> View attachment 14021755
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous!


----------



## Oriscenter

go get it


----------



## mplsabdullah

Oriscenter said:


> those screwdrivers are cheap everywhere online and even hardware store


Can you please provide a link of where to get those screwdrivers for cheap. Everything I have read is that you can not just find a screwdriver that looks like it will fit, it has to be the actual one from Oris or it won't work properly.


----------



## Virtus3

mplsabdullah said:


> Can you please provide a link of where to get those screwdrivers for cheap. Everything I have read is that you can not just find a screwdriver that looks like it will fit, it has to be the actual one from Oris or it won't work properly.


This was my understanding as well and having now seen it in person I think it would be very difficult to find something comparable.

Also, it looks like it now requires two of the screwdrivers to replace the strap/bracelet. Apparently on the older versions their was just a single screw head on one side of the case but mine has the screwhead on both sides and the bar spins freely in the slot when tightened.


----------



## basso4735

Virtus3 said:


> This was my understanding as well and having now seen it in person I think it would be very difficult to find something comparable.
> 
> Also, it looks like it now requires two of the screwdrivers to replace the strap/bracelet. Apparently on the older versions their was just a single screw head on one side of the case but mine has the screwhead on both sides and the bar spins freely in the slot when tightened.


Surely they wouldn't make us buy 2 of these damn speciality drivers! My Aquis is brand new and only has one screw head on the bar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Virtus3

basso4735 said:


> Surely they wouldn't make us buy 2 of these damn speciality drivers! My Aquis is brand new and only has one screw head on the bar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd be curious to know when our watches were manufactured because mine has the screw head on both sides and my AD confirmed with Oris today that it takes two. Apparently you can just order the tri wing head instead of the full tool and it's cheaper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorningarts

basso4735 said:


> Surely they wouldn't make us buy 2 of these damn speciality drivers! My Aquis is brand new and only has one screw head on the bar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the new 39.5, it has screw heads on each side, yours only has it on one side?


----------



## basso4735

Sorry I have the 43.5, that must be the difference. That’s crazy that you guys would need 2 of the special screw drivers/tips to change out the bracelet.


----------



## Virtus3

basso4735 said:


> Sorry I have the 43.5, that must be the difference. That's crazy that you guys would need 2 of the special screw drivers/tips to change out the bracelet.


Yeah. I'm not sure what the thought process was there. I had negotiated the tri-wing driver into my deal when I bought my Aquis with both the bracelet and rubber strap and didn't discover until I received it that it takes two. My AD is taking care of me but if I had to shell out for two of the drivers at $60+ a piece I'd be pissed.


----------



## patuloz1

I had the same problem when I received the watch on the rubber strap. I had only one original screwdriver (you need to pay attention that you have 2mm which is designed for 39.5mm version. Screwdriver for 43.5 has different diameter).

I ordered 2nd one from the same supplier who sold me the watch and I was told that I can use standard 3 wing 2mm screwdriver on the other side or flat screwdriver. I was surprized that they recommended this to me to be honest.

I ordered standard 3 wing screwdriver 2mm diameter for about 6EUR (1/10 of the price of Oris screwdriver), with tapered tip and tried to remove the screws. 
I had no problem with it 

I think there's no risk to damage the screws as they were not tightened very strongly.
However I'm not sure whether there aren't different tip sizes of 2mm 3wing screwdrivers. Mine fits well.

Together with steel bracelet I got another pair of screws so I have spare just in case


----------



## Virtus3

Great pictures!

The tri-wing I have is the 2mm version and I have another one on the way so no worries there. It will be a couple of weeks before I get the rubber strap; how do you like the rubber compared to the bracelet?

Having another set of spring bar screws seems like a good idea too.


----------



## DrGonzo

mi6_ said:


> They lied to you! Just noticed the Oris Aquis "Hulk" (green dial and bezel) is now available in the 39.5mm size. 3 versions on bracelet, leather strap and rubber strap. These will sell like hot cakes!
> 
> https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/oris-aquis-date/01-733-7732-4157-07-8-21-05peb
> 
> View attachment 13923961


There's also a lighter grey-green version I really like. Ref:
01 733 7732 4137-07 8 21 05PEB

It's a bit tough to find on the Oris website.

Anyway, before seeing this there was nothing about the 39.5 that made me want to part with my old grey dial 40 but now I'm having thoughts.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## patuloz1

Virtus3 said:


> Great pictures!
> 
> The tri-wing I have is the 2mm version and I have another one on the way so no worries there. It will be a couple of weeks before I get the rubber strap; how do you like the rubber compared to the bracelet?
> 
> Having another set of spring bar screws seems like a good idea too.


I like it a lot! Never had better, softer and great smelling (vanilla?) rubber strap.

Also the clasp is top notch, however I'd prefer the clasp with micro-regulation buttons (there is a possibility to regulate only using the drilled holes on both sides of the clasp) like on bigger models.

I understand that this is probably not possible due to the design and small size of the clasp.


----------



## Rifish

Has anyone opened the caseback of these new Aquis 39.5? How finished it looks like? Is there a plastic ring like in TagHeuer Aquaracers whis is quite a turn off thing? I know that the movement is quite unfinished.


----------



## dorningarts

Rifish said:


> Has anyone opened the caseback of these new Aquis 39.5? How finished it looks like? Is there a plastic ring like in TagHeuer Aquaracers whis is quite a turn off thing? I know that the movement is quite unfinished.


It has a display case so you can see the movement/rotor


----------



## Rifish

dorningarts said:


> It has a display case so you can see the movement/rotor


Yes, I know that but what does it look like when you open it? I guess there is lots of extra space while the movement is much smaller than the case, but is there also a plastic ring etc.?


----------



## dorningarts

Rifish said:


> Yes, I know that but what does it look like when you open it? I guess there is lots of extra space while the movement is much smaller than the case, but is there also a plastic ring etc.?


 Sorry, can't help with that, but to me the movement looks great, at least what you see. I admit I don't care too much about finished movements, just that it is a workhorse which is easy to service and decent accuracy, but once I got this, the display back really grew on me


----------



## Bobby1

Sam-e said:


> Outdoor vs indoor lighting


What is your wrist size?


----------



## NachoWatch

Now if they can just make one of their bronze editions in this size......


----------



## mi6_

Just wondering if anyone who owns a 39.5mm Oris Aquis Date has a either 38mm or 40mm Christopher Ward C60 Trident? Any chance someone could post a photo of either size of the CW with the 39.5mm Oris Aquis? Thanks.


----------



## dorningarts

mi6_ said:


> Just wondering if anyone who owns a 39.5mm Oris Aquis Date has a either 38mm or 40mm Christopher Ward C60 Trident? Any chance someone could post a photo of either size of the CW with the 39.5mm Oris Aquis? Thanks.


here is the 39.5 aquis and the 38 c ward on 6.5 wrist.


----------



## mi6_

Awesome thanks for posting. They both wear great on you.


----------



## StrappedUp

mi6_ said:


> Just wondering if anyone who owns a 39.5mm Oris Aquis Date has a either 38mm or 40mm Christopher Ward C60 Trident? Any chance someone could post a photo of either size of the CW with the 39.5mm Oris Aquis? Thanks.


Here's one I took when I owned both. Sold the Aquis as the dial wasn't quite blue enough for me.










Oh, and I forgot about this one. C60 GMT 40mm ...


----------



## mi6_

Thanks for posting. What do you think wears closer size-wise to the 39.5mm Oris Aquis? The 38mm or 40mm C60 Trident? I thought the 40mm CW C60 Trident would be closer in size to the 39.5mm Aquis but the 38mm actually seems closer in photos.

Anyhow, I’m thinking of buying the CW C60 Trident to see if it quells my desire for the 39.5mm Aquis. I was leaning towards the 40mm CW Trident, but I may play it safe and just get the 38mm as I know it will wear good on my 6.5” wrist. Love the Oris but not sure I can stomach the asking price for a new one from an AD. I have yet to spend anywhere near that much on a single watch.


----------



## dorningarts

mi6_ said:


> Thanks for posting. What do you think wears closer size-wise to the 39.5mm Oris Aquis? The 38mm or 40mm C60 Trident? I thought the 40mm CW C60 Trident would be closer in size to the 39.5mm Aquis but the 38mm actually seems closer in photos.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm thinking of buying the CW C60 Trident to see if it quells my desire for the 39.5mm Aquis. I was leaning towards the 40mm CW Trident, but I may play it safe and just get the 38mm as I know it will wear good on my 6.5" wrist. Love the Oris but not sure I can stomach the asking price for a new one from an AD. I have yet to spend anywhere near that much on a single watch.


Its funny, I have a 6.5 inch wrist and I sold both the Trident 38 and the Aquis 39.5 because they wore so small. The Aquis is a lot nicer than the C Ward, so I now have the 41.5 Aquis. Unless you like small wearing dive watches, I would go for the 40mm Trident, that is such a nice size, unless the lug to lug is long, which I do not remember. By the way, the Aquis 41.5 wears more like a 40mm, the 39.5 wears like a 38mm because of the integrated lugs and bracelet, there is no sense of the lugs, just the bracelet meeting the case, that is why they wear so small


----------



## StrappedUp

Yeh, the 38mm CW wears pretty much the same as the 39.5.

The C60 38 and Aquis 39.5 bezel inserts and dial diameters are pretty much identical.
The rim of the bezel is slightly wider on the Aquis which is what I believe accounts for the 1.5mm difference in the specs.

The 40mm C60 felt quite a bit bigger than Aquis and I returned it because the 39.5 wore perfect for me.


----------



## mi6_

Thanks for the very helpful reply.


----------



## mi6_

dorningarts said:


> Its funny, I have a 6.5 inch wrist and I sold both the Trident 38 and the Aquis 39.5 because they wore so small. The Aquis is a lot nicer than the C Ward, so I now have the 41.5 Aquis. Unless you like small wearing dive watches, I would go for the 40mm Trident, that is such a nice size, unless the lug to lug is long, which I do not remember. By the way, the Aquis 41.5 wears more like a 40mm, the 39.5 wears like a 38mm because of the integrated lugs and bracelet, there is no sense of the lugs, just the bracelet meeting the case, that is why they wear so small


I'm not a fan of the gradient blue dial Oris Aquis, which at least in Canada, is the only 41.5mm version available. I really like the black dial variant with the brushed ceramic bezel, matte black dial and all brushed bracelet/lugs. Just my personal taste but the matte/brushed elements are more my style for a toolish dive watch. Oris only makes that version in the 43.5mm and 39.5mm sizes, so I'd get the smaller one.

That said I've tried on the 43.5mm version (it's too big for my tastes) but I haven't tried on the new 41.5mm version. If they released the matte/brushed black dial version in the 41.5mm I'd consider it. I've got everything from 38mm-44mm divers right now, so I definitely enjoy a variety of watch sizes in my collection so long as they're wearable on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## dorningarts

mi6_ said:


> I'm not a fan of the gradient blue dial Oris Aquis, which at least in Canada, is the only 41.5mm version available. I really like the black dial variant with the brushed ceramic bezel, matte black dial and all brushed bracelet/lugs. Just my personal taste but the matte/brushed elements are more my style for a toolish dive watch. Oris only makes that version in the 43.5mm and 39.5mm sizes, so I'd get the smaller one.
> 
> That said I've tried on the 43.5mm version (it's too big for my tastes) but I haven't tried on the new 41.5mm version. If they released the matte/brushed black dial version in the 41.5mm I'd consider it. I've got everything from 38mm-44mm divers right now, so I definitely enjoy a variety of watch sizes in my collection so long as they're wearable on my 6.5" wrist.


The 39.5 will fit you well. The part I really did not like about the 39.5 was not the diameter, but it is just as thick as the 41.5, and being smaller has an awkward height to diameter ratio, and from the side I did not like it. To be fair, I am being picky here, and could live with the watch, but when I got the 41.5 I was surprised out how much better it looked, and hugs my wrist in a sleeker way. I know Oris said new color ways are coming, but not sure what


----------



## Earl Grey

mi6_ said:


> Anyhow, I'm thinking of buying the CW C60 Trident to see if it quells my desire for the 39.5mm Aquis. I was leaning towards the 40mm CW Trident, but I may play it safe and just get the 38mm as I know it will wear good on my 6.5" wrist. Love the Oris but not sure I can stomach the asking price for a new one from an AD. I have yet to spend anywhere near that much on a single watch.


Sorry, but that sounds like a pretty dumb idea. Why not look for a lightly used or grey market Aquis? They can be found for $900-1200.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

Because I don’t buy used watches. Never have, never will. Too risky with all the counterfeit Oris Aquis out there. And I like the blue on the CW and the black on the Oris.


----------



## dorningarts

mi6_ said:


> Because I don't buy used watches. Never have, never will. Too risky with all the counterfeit Oris Aquis out there. And I like the blue on the CW and the black on the Oris.


Just for reference I paid $1700 from an AD for the 41.5, which is a $500 discount, still a lot I know, but the watch is worth it!


----------



## mi6_

dorningarts said:


> Just for reference I paid $1700 from an AD for the 41.5, which is a $500 discount, still a lot I know, but the watch is worth it!


Wow that's a good deal. There used to be 3 Oris dealers in the city I live in but now there is only 1 according to the Oris site. Anyhow I was in a year or so ago since I went to one of the local AD and they didn't stock any of the 39.5mm models. It was special order only. So I'm not sure what could be had for a discount, especially if they have to special order it. The price is pretty high for this watch in Canada. Last year it was $2,600 CAD and in January it went to $2,800 Canadian. I wish I got one as soon as these 39.5mm models came out. I've never spent more than $1,000 CAD on a watch but I've loved the Oris Aquis for years so I'll probably pull the trigger at some point in the future.


----------



## mi6_

I just picked up my brand new 39.5mm Oris Aquis Date today which has been a grail piece for me. Special ordered it a few weeks back, and the dealer called this morning to let me know it had come in. I was second guessing myself for not getting the black bezel, dark blue dial in the 41.5mm size, but I really wanted the brushed matte black ceramic insert and black matte dial which was only available in the 43.5mm and 39.5mm sizes (these variants have been discontinued for 2022).

Anyhow I absolutely love this piece. I prefer more toolish divers, and the entirely brushed case and bracelet combined with the matte insert and dial look just amazing. The legibility of the matte brushed bezel insert is great as well as are the polished indices and hands against the contrasting matte black dial. I think the size for my 6.5” wrist is perfect too. I probably could have worn the 41.5mm if I wanted, but I think the 39.5mm is a more classy and elegant size for my dainty wrist. Got a bunch of Oris swag as well!


----------



## mi6_

Most people say the 39.5mm Oris Aquis wears smaller than you’d think; more like a 38mm watch. While I can see why people say this (it does subjectively feel small and light), I think watch size preferences are so subjective and individually biased that it’s difficult to judge a size based off other’s opinion and experiences.

If you’re used to wearing large watches in the 43-45mm range, a 39.5mm Oris Aquis would feel like a ladies watch. But if you normally wear 36-38mm watches you might think the 39.5mm Oris Aquis wears much like a 40mm watch. There’s also way more to how a watch wears than just it’s diameter. A larger watch, such as a 43mm Seiko SKX007 will still wear great thanks to its short 46mm lug to lug length. To me this 39.5mm Oris Aquis feels and wears just like I’d expect a ~40mm diver with a 46mm lug to lug length to wear like.

Enough of me rambling on; here’s some comparison shots for your enjoyment. Looking at these convinced me I made the correct choice getting the 39.5mm Oris Aquis versus the slightly larger 41.5mm version.

Seiko SKX009 (42.5mm) and Seiko Monster SZSC003 (42.3mm)









Mido Ocean Star Tribute (40.5mm) and Seiko SPB143 (40.5mm)









Citizen NY0108-82X (42mm) and Seiko mini-turtle SRPC39K1 (42.3mm, 39mm bezel diameter)









Modded Orient Mako USA II (41.5mm) and Seiko SPB243 (38mm)









Seiko SSC813 (39mm) and Seiko SNE585 (38.5mm)









The last photo for me is telling. The 39.5mm Oris Aquis looks easily 1mm larger than the new 38.5mm Seiko Solar diver. A year ago I never would have spent the money on the Oris Aquis. But I’m sure glad I did as it was worth waiting for it to join my humble collection. Next up is hopefully the Sinn 556A in 2023.… I hope you enjoyed my impromptu photo size comparison. Cheers everyone!


----------



## [email protected]

mi6_ said:


> Most people say the 39.5mm Oris Aquis wears smaller than you’d think; more like a 38mm watch. While I can see why people say this (it does subjectively feel small and light), I think watch size preferences are so subjective and individually biased that it’s difficult to judge a size based off other’s opinion and experiences.
> 
> If you’re used to wearing large watches in the 43-45mm range, a 39.5mm Oris Aquis would feel like a ladies watch. But if you normally wear 36-38mm watches you might think the 39.5mm Oris Aquis wears much like a 40mm watch. There’s also way more to how a watch wears than just it’s diameter. A larger watch, such as a 43mm Seiko SKX007 will still wear great thanks to its short 46mm lug to lug length. To me this 39.5mm Oris Aquis feels and wears just like I’d expect a ~40mm diver with a 46mm lug to lug length to wear like.
> 
> Enough of me rambling on; here’s some comparison shots for your enjoyment. Looking at these convinced me I made the correct choice getting the 39.5mm Oris Aquis versus the slightly larger 41.5mm version.
> 
> Seiko SKX009 (42.5mm) and Seiko Monster SZSC003 (42.3mm)
> View attachment 16657736
> 
> 
> Mido Ocean Star Tribute (40.5mm) and Seiko SPB143 (40.5mm)
> View attachment 16657741
> 
> 
> Citizen NY0108-82X (42mm) and Seiko mini-turtle SRPC39K1 (42.3mm, 39mm bezel diameter)
> View attachment 16657743
> 
> 
> Modded Orient Mako USA II (41.5mm) and Seiko SPB243 (38mm)
> View attachment 16657745
> 
> 
> Seiko SSC813 (39mm) and Seiko SNE585 (38.5mm)
> View attachment 16657747
> 
> 
> The last photo for me is telling. The 39.5mm Oris Aquis looks easily 1mm larger than the new 38.5mm Seiko Solar diver. A year ago I never would have spent the money on the Oris Aquis. But I’m sure glad I did as it was worth waiting for it to join my humble collection. Next up is hopefully the Sinn 556A in 2023.… I hope you enjoyed my impromptu photo size comparison. Cheers everyone!


Thanks, this was really helpful! Aside from sizing, I kept thinking how much better the Aquis looks than anything it was next to. I know, it's a pricier watch, but even the WIS darling SPB143 doesn't come close in terms of looks or quality. I still have a 41.5" Aquis on my wishlist.


----------



## mi6_

[email protected] said:


> Thanks, this was really helpful! Aside from sizing, I kept thinking how much better the Aquis looks than anything it was next to. I know, it's a pricier watch, but even the WIS darling SPB143 doesn't come close in terms of looks or quality. I still have a 41.5" Aquis on my wishlist.


Yeah I took me 3-4 years to finally be willing to pay for an entry level luxury piece. No regrets at all doing so. The Aquis looks and feels like it's worth it's price for sure. Still really like my SPB143, but the Oris is definitely a much nicer built and finished watch.

I like the 39.5mm size I ended up with for my small wrist, but the 41.5mm is also very wearable and probably closer to a more modern dive watch size. If I got the traditional black bezel, navy blue sunburst Aquis I'd probably have got the 41.5mm model too.


----------



## mi6_

It’s been a few weeks with my 39.5mm Oris Aquis matte black. I’ve been (obsessively) collecting watches for about 6 years now. Thought I’d share some thoughts on my ownership so far.










Probably even a year ago I dismissed the notion of buying a luxury watch (I suppose most would consider an Oris Aquis an entry level luxury watch). I thought it was too expensive and probably silly to spend so much on one watch, when I could have a few that cost much less and were still great watches (this is the danger of collecting affordable watches). I was also afraid that if I did buy it, it would become a “safe queen” and I wouldn’t wear it for fear of damaging it or scratching it up.

While I still baby most of my watches, taking them off if I’m doing an activity where they could be damaged, I strangely feel compelled to travel with my Oris Aquis in the near future. Truth be told, I’m still absolutely in love with this thing. It’s been hogging all my wrist time. Even wearing some of my other great watches, like the Seiko SPB143, just doesn’t give me the same satisfaction. Everything about this piece just screams quality. I love the unique design execution and the sizing is just perfect for my 6.5” wrist; having presence while never feeling heavy or overbearing. I love it so much that I’m contemplating selling off most of my other watches. I really think that my Oris Aquis, a Sinn 556 and my Casio G-Shock GWM5610 could be my 3 piece collection.

OK, admittedly, I’d probably keep a few solar quartz to wear at work as well. I’m even contemplating the possibility of picking up a second 39.5mm Oris Aquis, either the dark blue dial or the tungsten bezel/teal dial version (teal was our wedding colour). PLEASE, don’t be an idiot like me and buy an Oris Aquis. It’s so great it may just turn your watch collecting world upside down.


----------



## dorningarts

mi6_ said:


> It’s been a few weeks with my 39.5mm Oris Aquis matte black. I’ve been (obsessively) collecting watches for about 6 years now. Thought I’d share some thoughts on my ownership so far.
> 
> View attachment 16693629
> 
> 
> Probably even a year ago I dismissed the notion of buying a luxury watch (I suppose most would consider an Oris Aquis an entry level luxury watch). I thought it was too expensive and probably silly to spend so much on one watch, when I could have a few that cost much less and were still great watches (this is the danger of collecting affordable watches). I was also afraid that if I did buy it, it would become a “safe queen” and I wouldn’t wear it for fear of damaging it or scratching it up.
> 
> While I still baby most of my watches, taking them off if I’m doing an activity where they could be damaged, I strangely feel compelled to travel with my Oris Aquis in the near future. Truth be told, I’m still absolutely in love with this thing. It’s been hogging all my wrist time. Even wearing some of my other great watches, like the Seiko SPB143, just doesn’t give me the same satisfaction. Everything about this piece just screams quality. I love the unique design execution and the sizing is just perfect for my 6.5” wrist; having presence while never feeling heavy or overbearing. I love it so much that I’m contemplating selling off most of my other watches. I really think that my Oris Aquis, a Sinn 556 and my Casio G-Shock GWM5610 could be my 3 piece collection.
> 
> OK, admittedly, I’d probably keep a few solar quartz to wear at work as well. I’m even contemplating the possibility of picking up a second 39.5mm Oris Aquis, either the dark blue dial or the tungsten bezel/teal dial version (teal was our wedding colour). PLEASE, don’t be an idiot like me and buy an Oris Aquis. It’s so great it may just turn your watch collecting world upside down.


I totally agree with you about the Aquis. I have the same wrist size, pretty much a perfect watch. I had to chuckle, I was just looking at the Sinn 556, thinking, another perfect watch to add. The only other watch I want is the Nomos Orion 35, the perfect dress watch


----------

